# Which Convergence ICs For Panasonic PT-53TW53G?



## JKN (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a Panasonic PT-53TW53G that needs new convergence IC's. I was all set to replace the original STK392-110's with the STK394-160's I put in my Hitachis but I see some posts that say that may not be the best. Does anyone have any advice on what the safest current substitution is for the originals?

Thanks,

John


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The safest sub for the 392-110 is the 392-150. I have never had an issue with this in any set. When manufacturers recommend something else, or when I know the 394-160 works, I use that.


----------



## JKN (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendation. I will give a pair of those a try. 

John


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Please use one of the recommended vendors in the convergence repair thread and don't waste time with parts from the many second rate suppliers out there.


----------



## JKN (Mar 14, 2010)

Will do.


----------

